# Age/Time lapse Montage for my GSD Nero



## Nero_89 (May 22, 2013)

I've been working on this video since I got My Nero @ 2 Months old ... And now he is 24 months old ... I hope you watch this video in HD setting and use headphones ... Hope you like it.

Nero the German Shepherd Dog

Nero the German Shepherd - YouTube


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

To Glory is one of my favorite Two Steps From **** songs, I approve. (I also like Nero, go figure ) Nice vid 

I guess the site didnt like the artist name


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice video. It was wonderful to see Nero grow up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice video, well done. Handsome boy.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh he is gorgeous! Nicely done compilation and music!


----------



## Nero_89 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone ! ? ... Hope everybody else watches & enjoy the video


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Very handsome boy, I really enjoyed the video


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

awesome video. Nero looks great


----------



## Nero_89 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys ! Glad you liked it ?


----------

